# Water, and the lack there of.



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

This is coming and it is not do to Global Warming.

25 Shocking Facts About The Earth's Dwindling Water Resources
By Michael Snyder, on June 18th, 2014

Drought - No Swimming Sign - Photo by PeripitusWar, famine, mass extinctions and devastating plagues - all of these are coming unless some kind of miraculous solution is found to the world's rapidly growing water crisis. By the year 2030, the global demand for water will exceed the global supply of water by an astounding 40 percent according to one very disturbing U.S. government report. As you read this article, lakes, rivers, streams and aquifers are steadily drying up all over the planet. The lack of global water could potentially be enough to bring about a worldwide economic collapse all by itself if nothing is done because no society can function without water. Just try to live a single day without using any water some time. You will quickly realize how difficult it is. Fresh water is the single most important natural resource on the planet, and we are very rapidly running out of it. The following are 25 shocking facts about the Earth's dwindling water resources that everyone should know...

#1 Right now, 1.6 billion people live in areas of the world that are facing "absolute water scarcity".

#2 Global water use has quadrupled over the past 100 years and continues to rise rapidly.

#3 One recent study found that a third of all global corn crops are facing "water stress".

#4 A child dies from a water-related disease every 15 seconds.

#5 By 2025, two-thirds of the population of Earth will "be living under water stressed conditions".

#6 Due to a lack of water, Chinese food imports now require more land than the entire state of California.

#7 At this point, the amount of water that China imports is already greater than the amount of oil that the United States imports.

#8 Approximately 80 percent of the major rivers in China have become so polluted that they no longer support any aquatic life at all.

#9 The Great Lakes hold about 21 percent of the total supply of fresh water in the entire world, but Barack Obama is allowing water from those lakes "to be drained, bottled and shipped to China" at a frightening pace.

#10 It is being projected that India will essentially "run out of water" by the year 2050.

#11 It has been estimated that 75 percent of all surface water in India has been heavily contaminated by human or agricultural waste.

#12 In the Middle East, the flow of water in the Jordan River is down to only 2 percent of its historic rate.

#13 Due to a lack of water, Saudi Arabia has essentially given up on trying to grow wheat and will be 100 percent dependent on wheat imports by the year 2016.

#14 Of the 60 million people added to the major cities of the world every year, the vast majority of them live in deeply impoverished areas that have no sanitation facilities whatsoever.

#15 Nearly the entire southwestern United States is experiencing drought conditions as you read this article. It has been this way for most of the past several years.

#16 Thanks in part to the seemingly endless drought, the price index for meat, poultry, fish, and eggs in the U.S. just hit a new all-time high.

#17 As underground aquifers are relentlessly drained in California, some areas of the San Joaquin Valley are sinking by 11 inches a year.

#18 It is being projected that Lake Mead has a 50 percent chance of running dry by the year 2025.

#19 Most Americans don't realize this, but the once mighty Colorado River has become so depleted that it no longer runs all the way to the ocean.

#20 According to the U.S. Geological Survey, "a volume equivalent to two-thirds of the water in Lake Erie" has been permanently drained from the Ogallala Aquifer since 1940, and it is currently being drained at a rate of approximately 800 gallons per minute.

#21 Once upon a time, the Ogallala Aquifer had an average depth of approximately 240 feet, but today the average depth is just 80 feet. In some areas of Texas, the water is already completely gone.

#22 Approximately 40 percent of all rivers and approximately 46 percent of all lakes in the United States have become so polluted that they are are no longer fit for human use.

#23 Because of the high cost and the inefficient use of energy, desalination is not considered to be a widely feasible solution to our water problems at this time...

The largest desalination plant in the Western Hemisphere is currently under construction in Carlsbad in San Diego County at great expense. The price tag: $1 billion.

Right now, San Diego is almost totally dependent on imported water from Sierra snowmelt and the Colorado River. When the desalination plant comes online in 2016, it will produce 50 million gallons per day, enough to offset just 7 percent of the county's water usage. That's a huge bill for not very much additional water.

#24 We have filled the North Pacific Ocean with 100 million tons of plastic, and this is starting to have a very serious affect on the marine food chain. Ultimately, this could mean a lot less food available from the Pacific Ocean for humans.

#25 One very shocking U.S. government report concluded that the global demand for water will exceed the global supply of water by 40 percent by the year 2030.

Sadly, most Americans are not going to take this report seriously because they can still turn on their taps and get as much fresh water as they want.

For generations, we have been able to take our seemingly endless supplies of fresh water completely for granted, but things have now changed.

We are heading into a horrendous water crisis unlike anything that the world has ever experienced before, and right now there do not seem to be any large scale solutions capable of addressing this crisis.

Hundreds of millions of people living in North Africa, the Middle East, India and parts of China already deal with severe water shortages as part of their daily lives.

But this is just the beginning.

If nothing is done, the lack of fresh water will eventually be deeply felt by nearly everyone on the entire planet.

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...ts-about-the-earths-dwindling-water-resources


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Who is Micheal Snyder? What is his occupation? Where does he obtain his information?
Of course people who stand to profit from claiming we are running out of water tout their agenda. Just like the equipment sellers for Y2K and December 21, 2012.
I Know one individual who works for a municipal water board who claim they are facing drastic water shortages and have already issued water rationing even though they have a water supply than can provide water for twice the city population with no difficulty or chance of running low or running out. Of course if you' violate the water restrictions you get fined. Convenient revenue generator for the community.
These doomsayers of today are the Grandchildren of the people from the 1950's predicting a Nuclear attack that was looming on the horizon.
Doomsayers have been predicting the end of everything since the beginning of civilization.
One final note; they never show real positive proof to back up their claims.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wait a minute! Will this have any effect on the production of Coke Zero!? Cause if so we're going to have problems. Serious problems. 

Also, very happy I have a rain barrel collection system now. Just need more storage tanks!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I wish the doomsday environmentalists would make up their mind. I thought due to global warming we were going to be drowning in melting ice caps and now we are going to die of thirst???? So should I buy a pond or a rubber raft??


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll drink to all of what you said....  Went to Sams and asked the stock boy if they carry water, he said yep, and showed me a huge stack and said they will ALWAYS stock it....SO.... what's the problem...... Just to make sure for my own peace of mind I took one of my prepper 2 trillion lumen, rechargeable, flashlights and peaked down my well, I saw plenty of water down there. I guess all is well on the Eastern front...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

We are going to experince water shortages. But we do not have a resource scarcity issue. What we have is an overpopulation issue. The overpopulation discussion is just more unpleasant to have. Easier to talk about conservation than population control.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

jebrown said:


> Who is Micheal Snyder? What is his occupation? Where does he obtain his information?
> Of course people who stand to profit from claiming we are running out of water tout their agenda. Just like the equipment sellers for Y2K and December 21, 2012.
> I Know one individual who works for a municipal water board who claim they are facing drastic water shortages and have already issued water rationing even though they have a water supply than can provide water for twice the city population with no difficulty or chance of running low or running out. Of course if you' violate the water restrictions you get fined. Convenient revenue generator for the community.
> These doomsayers of today are the Grandchildren of the people from the 1950's predicting a Nuclear attack that was looming on the horizon.
> ...


If you go to the economic collapse blog you'll see that he has footnotes for everything.

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...ts-about-the-earths-dwindling-water-resources


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Wait a minute! Will this have any effect on the production of Coke Zero!? Cause if so we're going to have problems. Serious problems.
> 
> Also, very happy I have a rain barrel collection system now. Just need more storage tanks!


That will soon be outlawed too.

http://www.ncsl.org/research/environment-and-natural-resources/rainwater-harvesting.aspx

Map of Rainwater Harvesting Laws.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

We certainly are in a period of fresh water scarcity in some areas. In part, global climate change is a contributor since much of the drinking water in some areas is glacier melt. The other main contributions to water scarcity are human caused. Pollution contaminates a large quantity of water in areas with weak environmental regulation. Look at China and the Jordan. Look at the Ohio River prior to EPA standards. How many times did the Ohio River catch fire? So, another reason that drinkable water is becoming more scarce is human caused desertification. Our rain forests are disappearing.Clear cutting for intensive agriculture and cattle ranching in south america destroys many many acres of jungle. These areas provide a significant amount of rainfall and help to moderate weather patterns. Look at the middle east. The areas known as the "fertile crescent" are no more. They have been overgrazed, and too many trees removed. In sub-Sahara Africa, people suffer from drought, yet cut down all of their trees for fuel. What they don't realize is that for land to retain water, organic matter must be present in the soil. Even with a lot of rain, if there are no plant roots and organic matter in the soil, it will erode and wash away. This results in water leaving the area too quickly to be usable by the creatures inhabiting the area.
There are a lot of data supporting this trend from many sources. 
Essentially, we need to plant millions of native trees and plants. We needed to plant them about 30 years ago. Look at some of the Permaculture projects going on. Some amazing things happen when permaculture methods are used, even in a desert.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

If you think that there is no fresh water shortage you haven't been to the grocery store lately. The reason for the increase in vegetable prices is the drought in the southwest and California limiting the water for the farmers.

The raise in the meat prices is do to a lack of feed for cattle because of the drought. The ranchers sent record numbers of cattle to market over the last 3 years. Now cattle populations are down to 1964 levels. The ranchers here in Nebraska have said that they will not increase their herds any time soon, so expect meat prices to keep raising.

We will always have drinking water since what we drink is only about 1% of the fresh water. About 80% is required for farming.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Bills
I clicked on the link you posted. Found no blog. All the notes below when clicked on led me back to the article.
I viewed everything on the page and it is nothing more than another doomsayer hawking his own snake oil.
After 36 years as a disaster specialist I have seen way to many people like Michael Snyder trying to scare people into buying their product, in this instance his books.
There has been a drought in this country for several years. Now states are dealing with massive flooding. Even the astronomical drought in the early part of the 20th Century that decimated the entire country and created the dust bowl eventually ended.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

And don't get me started on the use of water to produce ethanol :gaah:


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Look at the Ohio River prior to EPA standards. How many times did the Ohio River catch fire?


Twice, but they were both Cleveland's fault. How bad does your city have to be when you can't put out a cigarette fire with water?

I'm probably going to catch shit for this post


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

OP #19 Colorado River doesn't reach the ocean?

According to Wikipedia it does. But can we test anything that Al Bore invented? So I checked a recent satellite picture. Colorado River makes it all the way.

Since the Author is either uniformed, misinformed, or a liar and/or doesn't give a hoot. Then why should I belive any of the rest of his article?


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Here is the thing IMHO: the author is restating the obvious, regardless of his accuracy in reading. Any serious preps include a plan for potable water in times of emergency or stress. Does anybody really plan to rely on water continuing to flow through the tap during a significant disruption or emergency? Heck, Maslow taught us to do better than that.

So you have to agree with the author's implicit conclusion that we need to do something about preparing to water shortages and supply disruptions. So far as the reasoning behind it...it's pretty irrelevant to even the moderately-serious prepper (in addition to working with the erroneous assumption that recent history is an indicator of future results when it comes to demographics and weather patterns). 

Plan for potable water, execute against your plan before you need it, and stop losing sleep over it.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

No Colorado River Water Shortage? Source Las Vegas Sun..

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2014/jun/29/how-dry-we-are-nevada-desperate-drink/


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

RevWC said:


> No Colorado River Water Shortage? Source Las Vegas Sun..
> 
> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2014/jun/29/how-dry-we-are-nevada-desperate-drink/


Yeah, it's real. Here's the real deal...along with a strong dash of humor :laugh:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ContinualHarvest said:


> How many times did the Ohio River catch fire?


Zero. The Ohio River isn't in Cleveland. 
The Cuyahoga, on the other hand...

You mentioned planting natives. You might be interested in this chart: Plant a Prairie - it shows the root depths of some native plants. Our 'lawn culture' of short root grasses impeeds (sp?) the natural filtration of water into the aquifers, causing excessive run-off into creeks and streams instead.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

fteter said:


> Here is the thing IMHO: the author is restating the obvious, regardless of his accuracy in reading. Any serious preps include a plan for potable water in times of emergency or stress. Does anybody really plan to rely on water continuing to flow through the tap during a significant disruption or emergency? Heck, Maslow taught us to do better than that.
> 
> So you have to agree with the author's implicit conclusion that we need to do something about preparing to water shortages and supply disruptions. So far as the reasoning behind it...it's pretty irrelevant to even the moderately-serious prepper (in addition to working with the erroneous assumption that recent history is an indicator of future results when it comes to demographics and weather patterns).
> 
> Plan for potable water, execute against your plan before you need it, and stop losing sleep over it.


I am fortune enough to live in Florida that receives a lot of rain fall! With the water filters I have I can keep my family and my sons family with clean water for years.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

RevWC
I am so glad that you can gather all the water you need. As you probably are aware some government entities think that rain water is theirs and not the homeowners. 
People have gotten very creative in how they covertly collect rainwater with out being detected by government officials. Sort of like moon shiners hiding their stills.
More and more cities are charging for rainwater run off according to your roof size then charge a fee accordingly. This is in addition to the regular storm water fees they charge. 
I envy people who live in communities with out undo interference rom the local politicians


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

I have two friends who both have wells on their property both run off of local power from the power company
At my suggestion both of them have generator and solar/battery backup. Between the two of them the chances of my not being able obtain water is slim.
Four years ago there was a power outage that lasted for nine days They took their generators along with three t others and tied them to the local church. the church has it's own well and a two natural gas water heaters. Every one was able to have hot showers and we had hot water for cooking and cleaning in the kitchen. One teenage boy, not sure of his age volunteered for cleaning and dishwashing. His mom was dismayed as she said she could never get him to voluntarily wash dishes at home
I had a 16 year old girl and a 19 year old girl help me fix three meals a day for 84 people.
They were even able to provide some extra water to other towns people. The church also was given an all ready cut up half of a hog and a quarter of a cow in return.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

RevWC said:


> That will soon be outlawed too.
> 
> http://www.ncsl.org/research/environment-and-natural-resources/rainwater-harvesting.aspx
> 
> Map of Rainwater Harvesting Laws.


Nothing to worry about here in Texas.
From that link: 


> Texas and Ohio are among states that have devoted a considerable amount of attention to this issue, and have numerous enacted laws regulating the practice of rainwater harvesting. Texas offers a sales tax exemption on the purchase of rainwater harvesting equipment. *Both Texas and Ohio allow the practice even for potable purposes.* Oklahoma passed the Water for 2060 Act in 2012, to promote pilot projects for rainwater and graywater use among other water saving techniques.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jebrown said:


> I have two friends who both ... have generator and solar/battery backup. Between the two of them the chances of my not being able obtain water is slim.


What is the plan if the solar panels get stolen and the gasoline runs out?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Long Hot Shower for everyone..........*

Everybody keeps crying wolf about the water situation and I don`t see anybody doing anything about it, car washers in my area are full and there is one in every corner, local city government buildings don`t have water collection systems nor city parks have set up water collection tarps with a pumps for storage and later fleet equipment washing or for fire department purposes, water going to Florida canals and diverted to the sea as waste, you even see people washing the sidewalks and vehicles after a good rain and at the same time drinking bottle water,helo, what's wrong with the water from your hose, the bottom line is that we love to waste we take everything for granted in this country many here have never suffer from water shortage of any kind nor have trek up and down a mountain for water. My neighbors water bill is $120 plus, she washes one towel or one set of sheets in a big plus washer that I actually help her husband set up, he used to cry every time the bill would come in, and they came from Cuba and suffer water shortages every day but they got hook in the American way the land of milk and honey ,oh well I`m going to take a long hot shower&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:gaah:


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

The generator and gasoline are under lock and key and the solar panels are hidden. No friends or neighbors are aware of their location. These two are country dwellers not city dwellers. Nearest neighbors are over a half mile away. The are farmers and ranchers. You do not want to get near their dogs
The church people thought that their generators were borrowed from other farmers and that a fifty mile drive was used to buy gasoline..


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Many car washes do recycle their water. It is filtered and reused. This is not for conservancy but it is cheaper to filter and reuse the water than to buy fresh. My neighbor manages a car wash. At least this is how it is done at the car wash he manages.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

That is one reason to live near the source of the water and not at the beach. But hey if you want to live on the beach then so be it, but don't complain if hit by a hurricane or short on water.

Oh and as for water shortages in the southwest..... Duh most of it is a desert and the rest is that sucking sound you hear from California.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

jebrown said:


> I have two friends who both have wells on their property both run off of local power from the power company
> At my suggestion both of them have generator and solar/battery backup. Between the two of them the chances of my not being able obtain water is slim.
> Four years ago there was a power outage that lasted for nine days They took their generators along with three t others and tied them to the local church. the church has it's own well and a two natural gas water heaters. Every one was able to have hot showers and we had hot water for cooking and cleaning in the kitchen. One teenage boy, not sure of his age volunteered for cleaning and dishwashing. His mom was dismayed as she said she could never get him to voluntarily wash dishes at home
> I had a 16 year old girl and a 19 year old girl help me fix three meals a day for 84 people.
> They were even able to provide some extra water to other towns people. The church also was given an all ready cut up half of a hog and a quarter of a cow in return.


You did all of this without FEMA? I don't believe you.. It is obvious your friends are Government Plants!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

we didnt get squat for rain last year, but that has nothing to do with the artificially created and then legislatively drained bread basket of america that is the California farm lands.

There's plenty of water available, but the liberals in NorCal turned off the water because they are concerned about the delta smelt... funny how they aren't concerned about Bald Eagles getting slaughtered by their "eco friendly" wind turbines. The liberal hypocrisy knows no bounds.

Someone should dump a tanker load of northern pike fingerlings into the estuary and basins. The smelt problem would be resolved rapidly methinks... and then we'd have some decent pike fishing too!


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Why do you think FEMA is needed? They don't get involved in shelter operations. Here in Oklahoma we know how to look after and provide for ourselves This church has a 20'X 20' room with disaster preparedness supplies. I have opened and operated many shelters for the American Red Cross since 1978. I teach shelter operations and mass care and feeding for the them. I have more experience than FEMA does. When I started with the American Red Cross FEMA was not in existence. There are thousands of shelters set up and operated across the country by churches, schools civic groups, Veterans groups, municipalities all without having FEMA involved. Call your local American Red Cross and ask them if they ever provide shelter operations without FEMA.
Those who can do, those who can't bad mouth those who can.
Do not just read what is posted here. Buy supplies and be ready. I hate to tell you but FEMA will not bail you out. There are still thousands from Hurricane Sandy who have not received help from any one.
Hurricane Sandy ran from October 22nd, 2012 to October 31st 2012 Over 1 ½ years ago.
I will recognize you at the next disaster shelter. You will be the one crying because FEMA will not be there to bail you out.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Jebrown, I believe the post about FEMA was meant as a compliment to you and your group..as in..you took care of your own, and didn't whine about it or wait for someone to bail you out..that was my take on the post..as in "Well done"


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I would like to capture rainwater but I have received only one day of rain so far this year! But I know of a great many natural water sources near my home so I am not very concerned.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

myrtle55 said:


> Jebrown, I believe the post about FEMA was meant as a compliment to you and your group..as in..you took care of your own, and didn't whine about it or wait for someone to bail you out..that was my take on the post..as in "Well done"


Exactly! Well Done! We don't need FEMA or the Government! Christian Churches and their Family's are a lot better at providing aid, and have been for a whole lot longer and better, than any Government.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Whenever it is dry in the southwest, Indiana gets extra rainfall, it seems to me. We're at 127% of normal so far this year, and things are growing like a tropical rain forest. 
http://www.in.gov/dnr/water/4858.htm

The southern part of the state where we live averages about 47" of rainfall a year. http://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Indiana/average-yearly-precipitation.php

Our cistern has been overflowing for months.

Choose carefully where you live.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

hiwall said:


> I would like to capture rainwater but I have received only one day of rain so far this year! But I know of a great many natural water sources near my home so I am not very concerned.


I have many water sources near my home as well..and we get rain almost everyday this time of year. AZ not so much..


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

we should be at 8.0 inches for avg rainfall YTD, and we're at 2.06 inches so far. It's not looking good for SoCal.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Dakine said:


> we should be at 8.0 inches for avg rainfall YTD, and we're at 2.06 inches so far. It's not looking good for SoCal.


I read that an El Nino is building which should bring some quantities of rain and snow to Cali.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah I heard that too, but I just took a quick look and found this article which is kind of meh on the entire thing...

http://www.mercurynews.com/science/ci_25906906/california-drought-el-ni-241-o-chances-increase


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

When I am wrong I do not hide it. So myrtle55 I owe you a public apology. I am sorry and I respectfully ask for your forgiveness. There are so many people who mistakenly think that FEMA is the end all and Be all for what ever they need after a disaster. How about a little humor. So many people question the need for being prepared for a disaster. I ask them .."Do you have a spare tire for your car?" They answer "Yes, of course but what has my car's spare tire got to do with disaster preparedness?" "Nothing" I reply "but if you get a flat with no spare tire you are stranded alongside the road for awhile until you can summon for help." "If you are not prepared for a disaster you will be stranded in a much more different and serious way."
My mantra is "The better prepared you are, the better you will fare during a disaster." Surprisingly that at least gets them thinking.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

hiwall I understand what you are saying. I hope that you have given consideration as to who else could be there. Possible unfriendlies. That may not be a concern and I dearly hope it is not a possibility. but if so I hope you are ready for them.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Jebrown, while I appreciate the public apology, none is needed. I hope the good folks here will explain to me if I misread a post intention, as I am human and can get a bit. .er. ruffled on some subjects. I think most of us here agree we don't want to depend on FEMA when we all agree that preparing now for what may come is the only way to take care of our own. Your post of how you all did just that is how I hope things go down in my neck of the woods if shtf. Thank you


----------

